# Please help...I have a scary "woman" thing going on



## Obreathemykiss (May 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I need your help because I'm scared!  Okay...I have already made a doctor's appt for this but can't get in till Thursday.  So for the past 2 days, I have had what I thought was breakthrough bleeding.  I accidentally missed a pill Saturday and I've done this in the past without any issues...but now, I'm worried.  I just finished my cycle like 1.5 weeks ago.  I usually wear tampons and before today, the bleeding was pretty light...but I got up from my seat today and I could tell I was wet down there.  I rushed to the bathroom and I soaked through my undies, through my jeans, and had a bloody mess in the toilet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's a lot of clumps and I am terrified.  I don't normally bleed this much.  Do you think it's breakthrough bleeding and my hormones are going crazy since I've been working out and stuff?  Do you think I really jacked my hormones by missing that pill?  I'm on Orthro Lo if that helps.  Do you think it could be more serious?  I have no cramps at all like I usually do when I am on my period.  I haven't stopped taking my pill either.  What should I do?


----------



## hot*pink (May 6, 2008)

I've had breakthrough bleeding before when I don't take my pill at the same time every day.  However, it's never been as severe as you're describing, that sounds scary!  Were you able to at least speak to your gyno over the phone & explain the situation? I hope you're feeling better - I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 6, 2008)

Yes and she said it was likely breakthrough bleeding but it could be many things more severe.  She said I could possibly be having a miscarriage but I know that's not it because I had sex for the first time in like 2 months this weekend and my cycle has been on point for the last year basically.  I am so scared because there was a lot of blood.  She said if it is breakthrough bleeding to continue taking my pill and it should almost be gone by the time I see her.  I hope it's nothing serious!  I always tend to think the worst.  My boyfriend went all the way to our house and got me a change of pants (I'm at work) so at least I'm more comfortable.  I don't feel badly at all, just worried!

Thanks sweetheart.  You made me feel better about the situation ^^

I'll keep you posted


----------



## hot*pink (May 7, 2008)

I don't blame you for being worried, sometimes it just sucks being a girl! lol Glad I could make you feel better - let me know if she ends up changing your pills.  Like I said before, I used to get breakthrough alot when I was on Yaz, then I switched to Loestrin 24 - so much better!  Anyway, take care.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 7, 2008)

Oh that sounds scary, I had my period for over a month last year and it was completely natural. I saw my doctor and she couldn't find anything wrong with me. I hope the same for you, sometime bodies just like to go crazy.


----------



## MissChriss (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh that sounds scary, I had my period for over a month last year._

 
Same here. It freaked me out but not enough to go to the doctor. Yea I hate doctors. I did see one this year tho and all seems to be well.


----------



## Kalico (May 8, 2008)

I once was on a pill that was too light for me, and I had periods every 2 weeks. It sucked. I don't think you should worry so much... when it comes to the pill, they can really mess up your cycles if you aren't religious with taking them (but it's just the hormones that's making you go all wonky).


----------



## Kalico (May 8, 2008)

From the severity of it..... there was NO chance that you were pregnant? Sometimes if a woman was pregnant and didn't know it, she'll find her period is "heavier" or "worse" than usual. Of course it isn't her period, but they didn't know it and it was a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 8, 2008)

I don't think there was a possiblity of me being preggo because I haven't had sex in a long time before this weekend because I had surgery on my rump and it was a tad uncomfortable, but you never know.  I could have been before the surgery and that is surely not a good thing!  I am going to see her later this afternoon.  I am still experiencing the "period" effect and it's not nearly as much as it was at first, but it's getting annoying now.  This is lasting longer than my normal period would!  I really hope something is not seriously wrong or that I was not/am not pregnant because this def would not be healthy!  

Thank you for all of your support and help, ladies.  You guys rock!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 10, 2008)

Good luck at the doctor's today, hope its nothing.......every period is different. Some months the lining is thicker....sometimes we have stress or new hormonal environments and it shakes the body up.....we are not machines, we don't run like clock work.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 12, 2008)

It turned out to be breakthrough bleeding.  She said the fluctuation in hormones really made my body crazy.  It has since stopped (thank goodness) but she said if it occurs again, I may want to consider getting off of orthro all together and going with something else.  She tested me for pregnancy and that was negative (yipee!) and she swabbed for other things but said she wasn't concerned.  I'll find out the results soon I guess.  I had gone to see her previously about 6 months ago for breakthrough bleeding and I had forgotten all about it. Thank you for your support, ladies.  It is much appreciated!  I was FREAKED out!


----------



## venusapollo (May 12, 2008)

I have had that happen before but not quite so severe. 
I recently switched to Junel, mostly because I have chronic headaches and migraines and it has helped relieve that.
Also on Junel, you hardly have a period at all. It is usually just light spotting for a day or two. Granted I guess that could be scary for some people who are paranoid about getting pregnant even on the pill.

Hope you are feeling better!


----------

